# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Bayern München - Klubi Bavarezëve

## bayern

Bayern - Fiorentina  :ngerdheshje: 

Mire shorti jo keq.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## goldian

rumenige i ka kerku tonit te qendroje

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

> rumenige i ka kerku tonit te qendroje


Plus rroges shume te madhe qe Toni ka, Gomez po duket mire ndeshje pas ndeshje + van gaal ja ka dhene vizen. Danke Toni, por ben mire te largohesh.

Pjesa e pare:
FC Bayern - Hertha Berlin 3-0

van Buyten
Gomez
Robben

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

Pra ndeshja perfundoi 5-2. Keto jane highlights:

----------


## gimche

*Personalisht jam tifoz i flaktë i FC Bayern Munchen dhe besoj në një kualifikim të tij, me lojen që treguam kundër Juventusit u pa se mund ta mposhtim çdo skuader.
E pershendes atë që e ka hapur temen mirpo pse nuk ka bërë sondazh se kush do të kualifikohet?ok se po e bëj unë*

----------


## strange

Frohe Weihnachten gjithë juve. Ishalla vitin tjetër na ec me mbare si këto 3 lojet e fundit te Bayernit  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> Bayern - Fiorentina 
> 
> Mire shorti jo keq.


Edi kur them mir un kur te kualifikohet pasi fiorentina ka treguar se esht ne forem 
pasi ka equr nga kupa e kampionve liverpulin

----------


## goldian

po flitet per talentin izraelit te makabit golas
rreth 1 milion euro kushton ai
per tonin eshte fut ne loje dinamo e moskes

----------


## Altin1

Me tha njeri nga Izraeli qe nuk eshte ndo nje lojtar kush e di ai

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Me tha njeri nga Izraeli qe nuk eshte ndo nje lojtar kush e di ai


Mos ka qen noj arab nga izraeli ai, altino  :perqeshje: 

mu me thane qe do marre Melon e juves,...

----------


## goldian

> Me tha njeri nga Izraeli qe nuk eshte ndo nje lojtar kush e di ai


me ate syrin tim duket jo keq
teknikisht eshte mire por une spara i besoj bajernit ne keto rastet me cilimijte 
se dhe me dos sanotsin dhe me sosen brenon kemi dal te humbur
vetem cilimijte e akademise se bajrnit ato jane super
te shohim cdo ndodhi ne janar

----------


## goldian

toni thuhet se paska nenshkru me romen deri ne 2012 
po asgje nuk eshte zyrtare

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Trajneri i Bajernit ngre në qiell pretendimet e bavarezëve pas fitoreve në Bundesligë dhe Champions
Trajneri i Bajernit të Mynihut, Luis van Gal, ka thënë se tani skuadra e tij do të tregojë vlerat e veta dhe do të bëjë ndeshje edhe më të bukura. Ai i bëri këto komente pas fitores 5-2 kundër Hertës së Berlinit, që ishte edhe fitorja e gjashtë radhazi për bavarezët. Bajerni e ka hedhur pas shpine krizën e fillimit të sezonit dhe tani është ngjitur nga vendi i tetë në të tretin dhe u kualifikua edhe në Ligën e Kampionëve.

Për më shumë, këto fitore janë arritur pa Frenk Riberinë, për të cilin Van Gal thotë se mund ta çojë Bajernin një hap më përpara kur të kthehet në janar. Me Frenk Riberinë, ne ndoshta do të jemi edhe më të fortë, ka thënë trajneri i Bajernit. E nëse marrim rezultate më të mira se këto që kemi marrë në javët e fundit, kemi shanse për të marrë titullin.

 Bajerni ka vetëm dy pikë më pak se Leverkuseni kryesues në mes të sezonit, ndërkohë që po presin 16 shkurtin për ndeshjen kundër Fiorentinës në 1/16 e Ligës së Kampionëve. Jam shumë i kënaqur dhe i lumtur me mënyrën se si fituam. Kështu duam që të luajë Bajerni dhe pas kësaj fitoreje mund të pushojmë të qetë, ka shtuar Van Gal. Drejtori sportiv i Bajernit, Kristian Nerlinger, ka përgëzuar Van Galin, që mbajti qëndrim konseguent edhe kur ishte nën presion të madh. 

Fitorja 1-0 kundër Makabi Haifas në Ligën e Kampionëve muajin që shkoi ishte me sa duket pika e kthesës, pasi humbja në atë ndeshje do ti kishte kushtuar atij shtrenjt. Ai rezultat i mbajti gjallë shpresat e Bajernit për tu kualifikuar në Ligën e Kampionëve dhe ata e arritën synimin pas fitores 4-1 kundër Juventusit. Më pas erdhën edhe 4 fitore në Bundesligë dhe kjo e konfirmoi Van Galin si trajnerin e duhur. Presioni nga jashtë ishte tepër i madh, por Van Gali ishe i palëkundur si mali. Ai i qëndroi me rreptësi parimeve të veta në një situatë të vështirë. Tani gjërat po funksionojnë, ka thënë Nerlinger. 

Fotolajm

Uli Hënes: Toni është gratis

Presidenti i Bajernit të Mynihut, Uli Hënes, ka thënë se klubi i tij është i gatshëm të ndahet nga sulmuesi italian Luka Toni duke e lënë të largohet si lojtar i lirë, pra me kosto zero. Kontrata e Tonit skadon në qershor 2011, por ai ka mosmarrëveshje me trajnerin Van Galin. Presidenti Uli Hënes i ka thënë televizionit DSF se edhe pse nuk kanë marrë akoma asnjë ofertë, klubi është i përgatitur ta huazojë ose ta shesë pa kosto transferimi. 32-vjeçari Luka Toni iu bashkua Bajernit në vitin 2007

----------


## bayern

Meqe jena ne sezon pushimesh edhe kohe festash, bona nji dhurate per bashketifozat. Graguen e futa mercenar meqe eshte tuj ra Hertha nga kategoria te ne do vije te falet  :pa dhembe: 

Hajt gzuar edhe pershumevjet.  :xx:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Rrofsh Bayo,

Gezuar edhe ti...

p.s

Ket draguen e kemi mor gratis si Tonin, Roma?...lol

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

bayern 
Rofsh dhe ti gezuar per shum vjet

----------


## padrino

Flm o Bayern per kete thirrje ne skuadren e bavarezeve sepse me kete skuader qe ke ba jemi na gjendje me fitu kupen e kampioneneve per 6-7 vjet me radhe...........dhe me ke gjet pozicionin tim ideal kur luaj futboll.
JU UROJ TE GJITHEVE  GEZUAR KRISHTELINDJET!

----------


## Altin1

:pa dhembe:  bukur bayern, po pse s'me vure ne sulm mua :i terbuar:   :ngerdheshje: 

po ky kolombi kush eshte?:P

----------


## gimche

*Si duket unë qenkam në banken rezerv*

----------


## xennie_boy

Te gjithe besimtareve te krishtere urime Festat!
Bayern, flm shume qe me paske marre ne ekip, edhe pse ne banken e rezervave  :buzeqeshje:  ... por, cdo here kur do kete nevoje ekipi per mua do jap maksimumin  :buzeqeshje: 
Urime te gjitheve dhe FC Bayern SUKSESE per 2010 dhe te ardhmen!
Ich liebe diesen verein...
GO BAYERN GO!!!

----------

